# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Šestogodišnjakinja briše usta o rukav ili majicu, kako je odučiti?

## Chandra

Ne znam više što joj reći kako bi prestala. 
Zimi briše usta dok jede o rukave (oba), od početka rukava do laktova, pa još malo i o ramena. Ljeti na majicama kratkih rukava cijeli prednji dio majice zamaže i zamasti. Cijeli! Prvo povlači dio ispod vrata do usta pa briše njime, a kad tu napravi par mrlja povuče donji rub majice i onda ide brisanje sve do gore. Cijela majica, baš cijela, od vrata do dolje i lijevo i desno s prednje strane bude u masnim mrljama od bilo kojeg obroka, voća ili od čokolade, ili od sladoleda, bilo čega što jede. I to uz ubrus ili salvetu pokraj tanjura! Uvijek joj je ponuđeno nešto za brisanje, platneno ili papirnato.
Da stvar bude još gora ona briše usta i o stolnjak ako ga ima na stolu i tada svoju majicu ne zamrlja toliko jer ju kombinira sa stolnjakom. A da stvar bude još gora, to radi jednako i u gostima i u restoranima, iako uvijek ima salvetu na stolu.
Koristi i salvetu, ali bez obzira na to i svoju odjeću.

Ne znam više što bih joj mogla reći a da nisam rekla. Ima li još itko dijete tih godina a da to radi i što bih još mogla pokušati? Što biste vi rekli i napravili?

----------


## ninik

ja bi ju pustila u toj majici sljedećih nekoliko dana...ali moje metoda baš i nisu pedagoške  :Unsure: 

a svojoj sam znala reći kad se uprasi od vrata do nožnog palca i to ne zbog igre nego zato jer joj nije stalo...da će u toj robi ići pravi dan u školu  :Smile:

----------


## spajalica

LOL ninik, a stas nakon 8.9.  :Razz: 

ispravljanje takvih navika je dugotrajan i naporan posao. 
vjerujem da si razgovarala s djeteom, ali za vrijeme svakog obroka ti ne preostaje nista drugo vec da opominjes i tako non stop, ikao cesto izgleda kao bez ikakvog rezultata.
ja mogu reci da kod mog 9 godisnjaka tek sad se osjete promjene, na nekim stvarima.

a mozda da joj svezes krpu oko vrata, pa tako dok ne odustane od rukava?

----------


## anledo

ostavla bih ju u prljavom, a to prljavo bi morala obuci prije svakog sljedeceg obroka. pe neka prlja do mile volje. i morala bi to nositi sa sobom i za slucaj da jedete u restoranu.
kaj se tu ima cifrati i pregovarati s djetetom od 6 godina?
kako inace sredis nepozeljna ponasanja? postoje li kazne?
jer ovo je itekako za oduzimanje neke privilegije i to na dulji rok.

----------


## apricot

Nek jede gola.

----------


## Mima

omg moja se obriše i u moju majicu, a i u svoju, a ima deset godina
svinjče je i što se tu može; meni to nije za nikakvo kažnjavanje

ne doživljavam to kao problem, naravno da joj stalno ponavljamo da to ne radi i upućujemo je na salvete

----------


## ninochka

mima ovo je sarkazam nadam se. a i pokretacici topika je ovo nadam se samo sociolosko istrazivanje reakcija

----------


## Mima

krivo se nadaš, nije sarkazam, dijete mi se obriše u rukav, stolnjak, majicu

to mi je iskreno rečeno toliko nebitno da se uopće ne mogu sjetiti - a baš napeto razmišljam - radi li to još uvijek

stvarno mi to nije nikakav big deal

----------


## spajalica

meni se to cini prlicno jednom instiktivnom radnjom. zasto mislis da je istrazivanje?

----------


## ninochka

ako jednom u dva mjeseca na livadi obrise malo sladoleda s face ok, iako bi je upozorila, al da se brise u svoj ili MOJ rukav pod normalno - meni to nije normalno

----------


## Val

Jooooj, da su samo majice u igri. Moji ruke brišu o stolice!!!! I kad pričamo o tome uvijek se sjetim jedne
forumašice (na blizancima) koja je napisala da djeca rade ono što vide od roditelja :D-e pa, takvu radnju od nas, 
sigurno, nisu vidjeli.
Stolice, baš danas, dobivaju navlake-jedino dobro u svemu, malo ćemo "osvježit" blagovaonicu.

----------


## Mima

ha ha pa nije niti meni "normalno" što god to značilo, ne plješćem joj i ne divim se kad se obriše u rukav nego joj kažem da to ne radi, dam joj salvetu, mi koristimo salvete i primjerom pokazujemo kako se pristojno jede, ali da bi ju kažnjavala radi toga na bilo koji način ne pada mi na pamet.

----------


## ninochka

ok, imam djecu od 6 i 10 i nije mi "nenormalno" nego nenormalno. to mi je ponasanje za dvogodisnjake i u rangu brisanja guzice rukavom za djecu ove dobi

----------


## vissnja

I moja se briše. O rukav dug i kratak, čak i kad je majica bez rukava ona o rame trlja usta i nos i tako se obriše.

A šta ćeš joj? 

Najčešće jede gola, ovako kako apri kaže. Kad je obučena onda ponavljamo.
Zapravo to je rečenica koju najčešće izgovaramo unazad 5-6 godina svi u kući: Nemoj brisati nos/usta rukavom
Jednom će se valjda primiti.

----------


## Mima

Ne znam, moja nije nikad brisala guzicu rukavom, niti u dobi od dvije godine.

----------


## anledo

ja si ne mogu pomoci. volim uskratiti privilegije (kazniti) kad mi je neko ponasanje neprihvatljivo. vrlo ozbiljno shvacam svoje roditeljse duznosti, a medju njima je svakako i poduka kako se pristojno jede, u sto se brisemo, a u sto pusemo nos. brisanje u majicu sa deset godina mi je jednako neprihvatljivo kao pelena sa tri. oboje jest znak roditeljskog propusta da nauci dijete.

----------


## Mima

Ja ne volim kažnjavati niti kad mi je ponašanje neprihvatljivo, ali nažalost ponekad moram.
U brisanju usta majicom mi nema ništa neprihvatljivo, pristojno ponašanje za stolom nije visoko na top listi stvari koje su mi važne u životu.
Istina je doduše da imam i traume iz djetinjstva od tog učenja da se pristojno ponašam za stolom, pa ne želim to priuštiti djetetu.
Računam da će kad još malo poraste iz primjera shvatiti da se briše salvetom, a ako ne shvati, ah što ćemo, bit će na glasu kao svinja.

----------


## anledo

ja sam valjda zadovoljna sobom kako sam ispala, pa mi se ne cini lose odgajati ni dijete tako.
mislim da brdo problema kojima smo okruzeni lezi upravo u tom izostanku drustvenog koncenzusa oko prihvatljivih ponasanja. pa se granice rastezu preko svake mjere. pocne sa brisanjem usta u majicu, nastavi se s bacanjem papirica na pod, protegne se na jedenje sendvica u tramvaju ili glasno pricanje u kinu. zakasnimo s postavljajem granica samo zato jer se i nama samima ne postuje granice. (opcenito, nije na tebe mima)

----------


## apricot

Ako zanemarimo sto je prihvatljivo ili neprihvatljivo... Jel vam se ne gadi?

----------


## anledo

iskreno, najvise mi se gadi rifljanje fleka. sam cin brisanja mi nije gadljiv na fizickoj osnovi, nego mi je pecinski. germanski korijeni, valjda hahahahha

----------


## spajalica

pa meni se gadi, zato kad im se dogodi tako nesto, bome opomenem, dosta jasno i glasno (ne urlam), ali eto dogodi im se, *ponekad*, ne sad za svaki obrok, vec zbilja ponekad, ali nekad im se dogodi da se igraju i da obrisu nos rukavom. vidim da ne razmisljaju o tome, vec curi im nos, smeta ih i to naprave, bez da su mozak ukljucili. zato i mislim da im je to instiktivno.
a maramice imamo na svakom koraku u kuci. ozbiljno. imaju kraj kreveta, i jos u istoj sobi na stolu.

----------


## ninochka

ja znam da bi i moja djeca bila istinski zgrožena da netko kraj njih u restoranu, uz krpu na stolu, briše usta majicom. a nismo ni najuredniji, nit sam ja najstroža to je jednostavno nešto što se nauči po izlasku iz jaslica. kao i pljuvanje po cesti, ispuhivanje nosa kao nogometaši bez maramice (brrrr), pa kasnije upadanje u riječ, vrištanje u birtiji...ono simple pristojno i ljudsko ponašanje

----------


## ninochka

> pa meni se gadi, zato kad im se dogodi tako nesto, bome opomenem, dosta jasno i glasno (ne urlam), ali eto dogodi im se, *ponekad*, ne sad za svaki obrok, vec zbilja ponekad, ali nekad im se dogodi da se igraju i da obrisu nos rukavom. vidim da ne razmisljaju o tome, vec curi im nos, smeta ih i to naprave, bez da su mozak ukljucili. zato i mislim da im je to instiktivno.
> a maramice imamo na svakom koraku u kuci. ozbiljno. imaju kraj kreveta, i jos u istoj sobi na stolu.


slažem se, da je ponekad istinktivno.... uvijek je naučeni obrazac. apsolutno nepriuhvatljiv u civilaziciji, popustljiv roditelj il ne, uopće nije stvar rasprave.

----------


## Mima

što bi mi se gadilo?! majica se baci u zmazani veš i to je sve. i ja se sto puta poflekam hranom dok jedem, i dijete se pofleka, pa mi se ne gadi.

A što se granica tiče, možemo sad teoretizirati do kraja svijeta da brisanje usta u majicu vodi do pljuvanja po cesti i vrištanja u birtiji, no ja sam za svoje dijete potpuno sigurna da neće odvesti do toga.

----------


## ninochka

ma nisam rekla da će dovesti do toga. nego mi je jedno ružno kao i drugo

----------


## Anemona

I onda se čudimo od kuda toliko maloljetnih delikvenata. :Grin: 

Mima, potpisujem te - totalno.

Moj ne briše usta u rukav, ali zna obrisati prste u majicu. Da, smeta me to, da, upozoravam ga zbog toga, da, pokažem mu primjerom kako se to radi. (U restoranu je ok).

Ne mislim ga kažnjavati radi toga, jer je to jače od njega, trudi se, pa se zaboravi.

----------


## vissnja

> ja znam da bi i moja djeca bila istinski zgrožena da netko kraj njih u restoranu, uz krpu na stolu, briše usta majicom. a nismo ni najuredniji, nit sam ja najstroža to je jednostavno nešto što se nauči po izlasku iz jaslica. kao i pljuvanje po cesti, ispuhivanje nosa kao nogometaši bez maramice (brrrr), pa kasnije upadanje u riječ, vrištanje u birtiji...ono simple pristojno i ljudsko ponašanje


i meni je nezamislivo da kažnjavam dete zbog toga
jbg, nije mi to uopšte tako strašno
opominjemo je stalno, pričamo i objašnjavamo
čak je nekoliko dragih majica morala da baci jer fleke nisu mogle da se skinu
ali šta ću joj ja, to je njoj tako prirodan pokret, nije ga svesna uopšte
iako se trudi, sama donese krpu/salvetu pored tanjira i kaže to mi je za usta, vidim da joj nesvesno pobegne


biće da smo civilizacijski na dnu  :Rolling Eyes: 
ili je to zato što nije išla u jaslice  :Rolling Eyes: 

i da, upada mi i u reč ponekada, još uvek
uči da ne sme, ali eto, sporo uči

----------


## anledo

> I onda se čudimo od kuda toliko maloljetnih delikvenata.


ali to jest upravo tako.
krene od doma i na sitnicama, a zavrsi u domu  :Laughing: 

u potpisu: socijalna pedagoginja  :Laughing:

----------


## spajalica

mene isto muci sto moji bonton sporo usvajaju. i nervira me to, borim se protiv toga, ali eto mogu reci na mene nisu, a glupo mi napisati na gospon spajalicu su  :utezi:

----------


## Bubica

moja to radi sve manje ali zaleti se koji puta. razgovor i razgovor, nikakve druge metode. Tj., ima jedna, a ta je da obavezno uz svaki obrok serviram i krpu (krpu, ne papirnatu salvetu, to joj ne pali .lol :Smile: .

----------


## marta

Jel mogu uputiti svog osmogodišnjaka koji jede rukama na preodgoj kod nekog od vas strožih? Jerbo ja nisam uspjela u odgoju.

----------


## ninochka

pa ja mislim da u 6, 8 ili 10 godina stvarno ima vremena i najsporije naučiti. osim ako im se sve to ne tolerira kao normalno. 

i ne, nisam stroga i puštam masu stvari. i da flekavi budu i prljavi. ali slučajno. nije im to normalno... kao, aha imam majicu na sebi pa zašto se ići umiti ili oprati ruke poslije ručka  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## marta

i ja sam uvjerena da je 6 ili 8 godina dovoljno. al ovom mom nije. čim skrenem pogled, npr. u svoj tanjur, njemu je ruka već zalutala. mislim, pobogu, kad pojede juhu žlicom onda još rukom ulovi kakav zaostali rezanac.

----------


## čokolada

tko usta svoja ili tuđa briše o majicu, rukav, gaće ili stolopokrivač, ne treba ni da jede. tačka.

----------


## ninochka

amen :D

----------


## vissnja

ninochka evo ja išla opet da čitam sve tvoje odgovore na ovu temu
i ne nađoh ni jedan predlog, ideju, rešenje, kako ti to radiš? kako si ih naučila? 
samo zgražavanje i padanje u nesvest

----------


## marta

> tko usta svoja ili tuđa briše o majicu, rukav, gaće ili stolopokrivač, ne treba ni da jede. tačka.


Jao čoksa, sad sam imala viziju krpe-zidnjaka sa iscifranim natpisom ovim tvojim. I slikom praznog tanjura.  :lool:

----------


## čokolada

ovo ja povodom sezone kišn...pardon kiselih krastavaca, da ne bude zabune.

----------


## AdioMare

> i ja sam uvjerena da je 6 ili 8 godina dovoljno. al ovom mom nije.


kako ova naša marta uvijek zna  :Heart:

----------


## ninochka

padam u nesvijest jer ih nisam posjela i naučila. znači da ih sad to trebam naučiti sa 6 ili 10 ... a do sad je to bilo ok - imaš pravo, nemam ideju

mojima (i svima oko mene koje znam) to NIKAD nije bilo duopušteno ni tolerirano, pa sam valjda opomenula 9000 puta od godine nadalje, pa eto , djeca povezala. A nekako vide i ljude oko sebe koji to ne rade u restoranima, u gostima, pa kuže. a nisu vunderkindi. go figure

----------


## marta

vraga znam, viš da ne znam, dijete mi rukom rižu jede, a nema 2,3,4,5,6, a bogami ni 7 godina, nego 8. s umakom, da ne bude zabune...

----------


## marta

aj, aj, sad mi je lakše, ja sam dosad rekla samo 8987 puta, ima nade, IMA!

----------


## ninochka

pa to je u redu. jer je očito tebi u redu. da nije, gurnula bi mu vilicu u ruku, kao što ja napravim. otud razlika

----------


## vissnja

ako ne dopuštam i ne tolerišem to znači šta? da dobije preko usta svaki put kad to pokuša?

ni kod nas se nikad niko ne briše u rukav, majicu ili stolnjak
i isto pričamo oduvek
a eto, nikako da poveže  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## spajalica

marta djete vidi da ti je tesko, pa te zeli postediti bar pranja pribora za jelo  :Razz: 

ne znam, ne mogu reci da su moji nekulturni, ali ne da im se reci da moraju sami sjeci hranu, radje se cijeli snicl uzeti vilicom pa gristi, ne da im se sa nozem staviti hranu na vilicu, tlaka im je, a mene sve to nerivira. OK je dok je ima dovoljno pa zagrabe i nesto ulove, ali kad je ima malo pa bjezi i bjezi. e tad nastanu svadje. 
i majke mi ni ja ni MM ne jedemo tako da stavimo taj snicli na vilicu pa jedi, niti su to vidjeli u restoranu, niti su to vidjeli od bilo kojih nasih poznanika. ali eto, njima je tako lakse.

----------


## ninochka

ne znam. moji nisu nikad dobili preko usta. i sve sam sigurnija da se žena iz prvog posta za.ebava. pročitaj opet. ne znam jel vaši to naprave random , tu i tamo, ali ova žena priča o modusu ponašanja. to vam je, ukoliko je istina, svima stvarno ok?

ako je, jednostavno smo drugačiji i nek ostane tako

----------


## spajalica

a mozda je problem sto im nisam cistala taj bonton od malih nogu, ne znam, ja bi da su malo kulturniji, radim na tome, ko sto marta kaze mozda ipak ima nade jer nisam jos dovoljno ponovila. 
i radi se o djeci od 7 i 9 godina.

----------


## marta

Ali guram ja vilicu u ruku. Uvijek. I čim skrenem pogled na ostale, ovaj gurne ruku u tanjur. 
Nisam doduše probala nikakve represivne mjere, jer je to sve išlo na bolje. Al mogla bih i to uključiti u priču.

----------


## Anemona

spajalice, a koliko puta si rekla? Možda je u tome tajna? :Grin:

----------


## čokolada

Sad zaozbiljno, možda ima nekih stvari koje djeca (još) ne mogu  savladat?  Moja mljacka i ne stavlja ruku (ili lakat) na usta kad kašlje  (ovo drugo nevezano uz jelo). Ima 10 godina. Jako sam stroga mama,  djeca su mi pristojna i odgojena. Ipak mala žvače ko dama i prinosi  maramicu ustima kad kašlje, a velikoj sam ponovila priču, upute i  prijetnje već >9000 puta u zadnjih 9 godina. Hajde sad lijepo i  konstruktivno, prijedloge molim. Ne šalim se.

----------


## spajalica

lijepo puno puta, manje lijepo puno puta, a bome sam znala i zavikati, urlati za stolom i u autu ne smijem, MM mi brani, a ja usvojila  :Teletubbies:

----------


## marta

Mene stvarno zanima. Ne zekam se previše na ovom topicu i onaj prvi post sam i ja dozivjela kao "nema šanse", al onda sam shvatila da mene muči samo mrvicu drugačija stvar. Moj ne obriše ruke od majicu, nego ih opere. Ali razlog zašto ih mora prati, zašto krpa nije dovoljna, zapravo ga trpa u isti koš s ovom koja briše usta majicom.

----------


## ninochka

slatko je da vam je smiješno. nadam se da vam nije ni u restoranu neugodno kad jedu rukama i brišu se u majicu. i gle, nisam ponavljala toliko puta, ni ne sjećam se tog problema (a vjerojatno je bio dok su bili mali),a  nismo bome ni bonton čitala

jbg, imam pametnu djecu. idem bit sretna. a vi brojite ponavljanja i uživajte u slobodi odgoja

----------


## spajalica

> Sad zaozbiljno, možda ima nekih stvari koje djeca (još) ne mogu  savladat?  Moja mljacka i ne stavlja ruku (ili lakat) na usta kad kašlje  (ovo drugo nevezano uz jelo). Ima 10 godina. Jako sam stroga mama,  djeca su mi pristojna i odgojena. Ipak mala žvače ko dama i prinosi  maramicu ustima kad kašlje, a velikoj sam ponovila priču, upute i  prijetnje već >9000 puta u zadnjih 9 godina. Hajde sad lijepo i  konstruktivno, prijedloge molim. Ne šalim se.


coksa da prijedolg imam, ne bi mi pocetak jela izgledao ovako: Aria molim te bez mljackanja, pa jos koji put za vrijeme jela: mljackas.
i super je sto ona sad ispravlja brata, ali ona je glavna mljackacica u familiji. jos zna dodati kad mi je fino. a nas troje zbilja ne mljackamo.
joj ispade da mi djeca jedu kao da su u pecini. 
ja sam stvarno promasen slucaj.

----------


## marta

Mislim, radi taj moj i gomilu drugih svinjarija, ali bojim se priznati jer me je sad strah ninocke.

----------


## spajalica

a mozda smo mi marta samo osjetljivije, pa zapravo ovo mljackanje kod cokse i mene mi cujemo a ona ne.
jer mozda bi neko rekao da moji ne jedu ko prascici, sad mi dodje da idem pitati okolo. znam da moja starija sestra misli da bi mogli ljepse jesti, ali ma idem bas pitati jednu frendicu, cija su djeca pristojna za moj pojam.

----------


## ninochka

marta :D ja bar priznam sve piz.darije koji moji rade i daleko smo od savršenog. ovo me upiklo u oko jer nisam u žiotu srela dijete opisano u prvom postu. znaju mljackat pa ja šiznem, doma jedu pred telkom, rukom svejedno

al znaju neke norme

a bojat se ne moraš, jer koliko god pričam, zaboli me kakva su tudja djeca :D

----------


## marta

> slatko je da vam je smiješno.


Meni fakat nije smiješno. A ni za ostale nisam stekla taj dojam.

----------


## marta

Ne znam kako si stekla dojam da ja ne šiznem. I na mljackanje i na brljanje i na ruku u tanjuru i na sve druge stvari za stolom koje nisu ok. Moj problem je u tome što sve to skupa zajedno, uključujući dobre primjere naokolo, nisu dali zadovoljavajući rezultat. Zapravo, uglavnom imam osjećaj da nisu dali nikakav rezultat kod jednog od četvero.

----------


## ninochka

pa ja jesam. ne za tebe, nego za ekipu koja se hvata rečenice koliko puta treba ponoviti...nevermind. svatko valjda burnije reagira na ono što ga jače smeta. mene kod jela recimo mljackanje baš nervira (ne zato što je nepristojno, nego me iritira zvuk), dok komad piletine može uzet u ruku i jest. a ovo iz prvog posta mi nikad nije ni plalo na pamet da bi radili, pa sam se eto, čudila

----------


## ninochka

nisam za tebe ni stekla dojam da ne šizneš...ali mima je recimo na početku rekla da je njoj to "no big deal" i da joj nije na listi prioriteta

----------


## tangerina

evo jedan možda konstruktivan prijedlog
kod nas se problem brisanja nosa o rukav riješio socijalnim pritiskom  :Smile: 
prvi put kad ga je vidila frendica da to radi i zabezeknula se, bio je zadnji put da sam ga ja vidila. Dotad sam mogla pričat, urlat, objašnjavat koliko sam htjela.

----------


## marta

Pa dobro, Mimin post bio i prošao, njoj ne smeta, meni smeta, a ne znam riješiti. Već smo se makli s Miminog posta. Meni je sasvim u redu što njoj to nije na listi prioriteta. Znam i druge ljude kojima nije na listi prioriteta, a djeca im se ponašaju kao ona iz prvog posta. A znam i zašto im nije na listi prioriteta i ja bi sve njih zajedno pustila na miru. Jer oni ionako nemaju problem. Ja imam. 
Stvar je u tome, da meni izgleda da mi preostaju samo još neke vrlo konkretne i ružne kazne. Tipa onoga što je čoksa nabacila iiz sezone kiselih krastavaca, nema jela. I zato želim razgovarati i o drugim opcijama.

----------


## marta

tangerina  :lool: 
Umjesto da ih ja upozoravam, dovest ću cijelu ekipu da se zgraža.

----------


## Mima

PA i nije mi big deal, što da ti kažem. Toliko mi je to nebitno da se evo uopće ne mogu sjetiti radi li ona to još uvijek ili ne, ali znam da je radila i naravno da smo opominjali i da pazimo da su na stolu uvijek salvete itd.
Ali, ono, ne bih otvorila temu o tome, niti bih kaznila dijete jer je obrisalo usta u majicu.

I eto recimo to mljackanje. Mene to isto jako smeta, opominjem, a onda se zapitam imam li pravo opominjati zato što meni smeta.
Poznajem veliki broj odraslih ljudi koji opako mljackaju i sigurno bi se naljutili da im to netko kaže. Dapače, smatraju da se tako uživa u hrani.

Kao što rekoh, mene su kao dijete dosta tupili sa ponašanjem za stolom, tako da imam priličnu averziju oko toga.
Razmišljam tako da bi ljudi za stolom trebali biti veseli i opušteni, a kad opominjem onda me to počne podsjećati na atmosferu za stolom doktora Brnčića u filmu žKoko i duhovi  :Wink:

----------


## Mima

> evo jedan možda konstruktivan prijedlog
> kod nas se problem brisanja nosa o rukav riješio socijalnim pritiskom 
> prvi put kad ga je vidila frendica da to radi i zabezeknula se, bio je zadnji put da sam ga ja vidila. Dotad sam mogla pričat, urlat, objašnjavat koliko sam htjela.



hahahahaha e ovako je i kod nas sa mljackanjem, kad joj je prijateljica rekla da mljacka, odmah je smanjila

----------


## AdioMare

otkad znam za sebe sjedila sam (i jela) za stolom tako da bih stopalo lijeve noge držala pod guzicom ili vrh pete na rubu stolca na kojem se sjedi.
opominjali su me, kako nisu, i od stola su me udaljavali, pa me poslije zvali i sjećam se da sam se jako trudila, ali sam nesvjesno uvijek kretala gore s tom nogom.
i s teškom mukom ju zaustavljala na pol puta. pa valjda sam i 14 godina imala  :Laughing:

----------


## čokolada

Vjerujem da pokretačica topica (ako je baš ovako kako je napisano)  ili pretjeruje ili (vjerojatnije) trola. Poanta rasprave je da svi imamo nešto što nas izluđuje, ali to ne moraju biti iste stvari. Nekome je svetogrđe što susjedovo dijete jede Smoki (sjećate li se vječnih smoki-tema?), netko dopušta "smoki", ali ni za živu glavu pred TV-om! Nekome nema gadljivije stvari nego kad dijete jede rukama salatu i rižu, a neki su sretni jer im tako vježba finu motoriku ili im je, eto, to baš na dnu liste. Netko se crveni što mu dijete ima strašan rukopis, a nekome je on samo odraz kreativnog duha. 
 Kad moja velika negdje dođe u goste, svi je naglas hvale kako je dobra, pristojna i elokventna i ništa mi ne laskaju rečenice - kakvu krasnu djevojčicu imaš! - kad napeto iščekujem trenutak kad će počet mljackat  :Laughing: . I na koncu taj trenutak ulovim samo - ja. 

Tako, eto....na forumu je sve prolazno osim - zgražanja  :Grin:  .

----------


## ninochka

čoksa, imaš point. a ja eto baš ne volim bit mainstream i tapšat ljude, pa se zgrozim uvijek :D

----------


## AdioMare

ja sam mislila da je ipak više onih koji se zgražavaju?  :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

da pojasnim, obično su ljudi spremniji osuđivati, zgroziti se nego razumjeti. općenito mislim.
pa mi zato nije jasno ovo sa mainstream i tapšanjem.

----------


## maria71

Ovdje je pitanje gdje i kad treba upotrijebiti  žešće metode.

Nadam se da će mala iz prvog  posta usvojiti neke higijenske norme prije nego što dobije prvu mjesečnicu da ne moramo čitati kako se mater muči oko  pravilnog odlaganja bilo  olvejs bilo platnenih uložaka .

----------


## ninochka

AdioMare u svojim glavama jesu skloniji zgražanju, ali mislim da si dovoljno dugo na forumu da znaš kako to funkcionira. na to sam mislila, al uopće nije tema

----------


## AdioMare

je, dugo sam na forumu ali mislim da su vremena oazica odavno prošla, ima goodina.

----------


## marta

> Ovdje je pitanje gdje i kad treba upotrijebiti  žešće metode.
> 
> Nadam se da će mala iz prvog  posta usvojiti neke higijenske norme prije nego što dobije prvu mjesečnicu da ne moramo čitati kako se mater muči oko  pravilnog odlaganja bilo  olvejs bilo platnenih uložaka .


LOL,
mam mi je lakše, moj je muški, pričekat ću da odraste i odseli se nekoj na preodgoj.

----------


## spajalica

i tako marta odlucila vec sad btii "svekrva"  :Laughing:

----------


## marta

Misliš, svekriva

----------


## čokolada

marta, ali moraš ga bar odgojiti da se ne ženi ako ulošci ne budu platneni  :alexis:  .

----------


## spajalica

ja sam tipfeler  :Grin:

----------


## Val

U potpunosti se slažem sa čokoladinim postom-nama smeta, drugi ni ne primjete.
Moji, srećom, nisu koristili majice (ni za noseve), ali su stradavale stolice. Ne znam koliko puta smo ponovili, objasnili, no, u nekom trenu, su prestali to radit-za one koji se pitaju koliko puta. Ostaje mi enigma zašto su to radili, ustvari cure, sinak je kulturan.

----------


## AdioMare

> marta, ali moraš ga bar odgojiti da se ne ženi ako ulošci ne budu platneni  .


X  :Laughing: 

znači zbog uloška sam s 14 spustila nogu sa stolca!  :Grin:

----------


## marta

Sve sam smislila. 
Napravit ćemo jednu kružnu akciju. Prvo ću recimo ja pozvati cijeli čopor fino odgojene djece (prijave u inbox, molim) na ručak sa zadatkom da tamo isprigovaraju mojoj djeci sve što se isprigovarat glede bontona za stolom da. Onda će moja djeca od toga postat fina (kaže tangerina da to šljaka, taj socijalni moment). Zatim ja šeljm svoju djecu po zadatku na ruček kod sljedeće na listi. Mislim da ćemo tako svi profitirat. 

Disklejmer, ne odgovaram za onu prvospomenutu finu djecu ukoliko se kod mene pokvare. U tom slučaju se povlačim iz projekta jer mi nema spasa i prelazim na plan B, a to je ovaj zadnji o čekanju snajke odgojiteljice.

----------


## čokolada

Samo ne smiješ ni pretjerati! Bila nam je prije ljeta jedna cura na igranju pa ostala na ručku. Najmanje 30 puta je prijekorno pogledala moje cure i opominjala ih ljubazno: molim te, ne mljackaj. molim te, možeš li ispravno držati nož. molim te, zar si zaboravila da sam te upozorila da mljackaš. hej, opet mljackaš.....itd, itd. 
I  mljackalica i nemljackalica su kolektivno odlučile da im je to zadnje igranje s njima u životu  :Grin: .

----------


## Audrey

Moj mali još i sad u svojoj nježnoj dobi od 11 godina zna jesti salatu rukama, tako mu je valjda finija. Ja mu obično kažem nešto kao 'pametni znaju čemu služi vilica' ili 'nema šanse da te pustim kod nekog jesti, obrukat ćeš nas teško'. Ali, mali pametnjaković u gostima ipak više pazi (bake, ujaci - to se ne računa pod gosti, to su domaći i tu je ok bit prase), čak mi se pohvalio da je na nekom izletu baš sve jeo s vilicom, čak i kad su se drugi dečki namjerno blesirali i jeli prstima.
Ali, uhvatim ga kako si gleda u one masne prste i vidim mu u oku želju da ih obriše u majicu. A onda me škicne ispod oka, susretne moj ledeni pogled, uputi mi šarmantni majasetosamošalim osmijeh i ode oprati ruke ili ih obriše u salvetu. 
Nema šanse da ćeš biti svinja preko moje grbače, to kad te nekoj nesretnici uvalim ili kad si sam veš budeš prao onda flekaj koliko hoćeš.

----------


## Sony

Moram uletiti u ovu temu jer smo bas zavrsili s ruckom i jos sam svjeze ljuta na mladeg sina. Ima 4g i naviku brisanja ruku u sve samo ne postavljenu salvetu uz tanjur i krpu na krilu.
Isprva je usta i rukice brisao u svoje rukave i majicu,a kako sam mu stalno kvocala prestao je. Sad brise u stoljnjak (cak i u plasticni),tapicirung stolca ili dasku stola (od ispod)...a najbolja inovacija mu je brisanje masnih prstica s ostacima hrane u svoju kosu!!!

----------


## Sony

Objasnio mi je da hranu mora dirati prstima iako ima postavljen sav bestek jer tako zna da li mu je fino..

----------


## apricot

Ma hajde, i nije tolikostrasno ako dijetejede batak, pa masna usta otare rukom ili tako nesto
Ali ako brise i rukavom, i stolnjakom, i o stolce, i o majcinu majicu... pa koliko je to hrane oko usta. Pogodi li ijednom usnu supljinu ili zlicom i vilicom sminka po licu?

----------


## Deaedi

Pa i moja od 9 i pol svakako jede, najbolje mi je kad ima zmazane ruke, nesto bi pojela, ali joj se neda ici prati, pa direkt sa glavom u tanjur!

Onda pozelim da jede prstima! Dakle, uvijek moze i gore.

No, ona je uglavom ok, dok mali od 3 i pol brise ruke
posvuda, najbolje o trosjed, a lice u majicu na ramenu. 

Opominjem, prijetim, oni presanu, pa opet iz pocetka, u krug. I znaju oni da to nije lijepo ni pristojno, ali su jednostavno lijeni. A ja prelijena da ih stalno korigiram.Nekad samo uzdahnem kad ih vidim i napisem tu koji post.

----------


## apricot

Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

----------


## Deaedi

Jedino imaju dobru naviku pranja ruku, posebno prije jela, jer sam ih uvjerila da su streptokoknu anginu pokupili jer su stavili prljave ruke u usta. Tako da samo spomenem Silapen strasni!!!

----------


## Sony

Je li to pitanje meni?
Pojede ok,samo su prstici masni i to ga smeta pa rjesenje koje je brze od odlaska u kupaonicu na pranje. No, zasto ne koristi krpu koja mu je ponudena? Inat?

----------


## Carmina406

Ja sam dugo skrivala našu "svinjastu" tajnu od ostatka svijeta...sad vidim da nas ima još. Kod nas je počelo ovako... Princeza Sofia je igrajući se vani u dvorištu s kanticom i lopaticom trčala u kuću svako 2min prati ruke,a ja sam stvarno više bila preumorna za trčanje. Jedina rečenica koju je iz prve poslušala i slijepo je se bez iznime drži i dan danas je "Ma obriši tu u majcu,šta će ti bit"  :Undecided:  kriva sam

----------


## AdioMare

> Princeza Sofia je igrajući se vani u dvorištu s kanticom i lopaticom trčala u kuću svako 2min prati ruke,a ja sam stvarno više bila preumorna za trčanje. Jedina rečenica koju je iz prve poslušala i slijepo je se bez iznime drži i dan danas je "Ma obriši tu u majcu,šta će ti bit"


 :lool:

----------


## seni

Joj, baš sam se nasmijala. Vesela tema!
Otvaračici topika ne znam što bih rekla, ja nisam baš tip za tips&tricks.
No mislim da ako joj je to jako bitno i to zrači iz nje da će dijete to u 95% slučajeva i usvojiti. U 5% slučajeva neće, jer ima neki osobni issue s tim, pa će se onda u odraslom dobi sam gombati, kako zna i umije.
Bez obzira što mislim da postoji nekakav globalni konsenzus o pristojnom ponašanju, on je danas prilično labav, pa kod ovakvih stvari koje nisu od globalnog značaja razumijem i mimu i ninočku.
Bitno je da je roditelj autentičan.  :Grin: 
Što se tiče marte, teorijom vjerojatnosti ne može ni biti, pošto ima 4 djece, da sva budu po špagi. No mislim da ipak ne mora čekati do snajke. Ono što je tangerina rekla zaista djeluje. Sad možda ne dok je sin još 8 godina, ali uskoro hoće.

Ja se baš ne mogu sjetiti kako je moja cura jela kad je bila mala, ali mislim prilično pristojno. Genetski ili uz našu pripomoć, ne bih znala više reći  :Grin:  ali ja sam u nekim stvarima prilično gadljiva, pa ne bi baš išlo da mi briše usta o moju majicu ili dzemperčić pogotovo ako su nešto finiji.
Baš bi mi falilo malo maslinovog ulja ili šalše na vunenoj vesti. Stoljnjake nemamo.
Od brisanja šmrklji o rukav me jeza podilazi.
Doduše pitam se kao i apricot, kako vam djeca jedu kad tu ima za majicu i dječju i roditeljsku, fotelju, pod..itd

No zapravo htjedoh nešto drugo reći. Curka je 14 i ruča u školi. E sad da li ih oni tamo suptilno uče lijepom ponašanju za stolom, ili je to grupna dinamika, uglavnom unazad dvije godine jede izuzetno fino.  :Grin:  i upozorava mene i muža ako napravimo štogod što nije po bontonu. Ako slučajno nešto zaustimo dok nam je hrana u ustima, samo nas prostrijeli pogledom i kaže: ne priča se punim ustima.  :Grin: 
Sve u svemu to mi je ok, jedino moram paziti kad smo na okupljanjima šire obitelji, pa ima par njih koji što zbog navika, što zbog starosti mljackaju ili jedu ne baš lijepo. Vidim kako se cura odmah ukoči,  :Laughing:  pa joj šaljem poglede tipa: nemoj slučajno štogod reći.

----------


## Bubica

potičem ih, naravno, lijepom ponašanju za stolom, no, pri tome mi nikad ne bi palo na pamet upozoriti ih da se ne priča za stolom ili punim ustima i sl. (ok, ako baš ispada hrana van...). Ja volim kad je za stolom vesela, opuštena atmosfera...zapravo i nemamo svaki dan priliku tako se kupiti, tako da kad možemo ne želim oko sebe prebiše strogoće, napetosti...

----------


## rehab

Ja sam sad postiđena kad vas čitam, jer uviđam da smo mi prava prasad kad je jelo u pitanju naspram vas  :Grin:  Moja djeca su mlađa, ali imaju naviku obrisati usta rukom (nisu vidjeli od nas, kunem se), a meni to nije nikakav bed, niti mi je to za kažnjavanje. Upozorim, skrenem pažnju na salvetu i to je to. I čini mi se da to rade instiktivno, a ne namjerno. Mi nemamo neku kulturu hranjenja, jedemo gdje bilo i kako bilo, mljackamo, prolijevamo, pričamo punih usta, ma isti smo kao ona debela crnačka obitelj iz filma Kuća debele mame  :Grin:  Samo što oni jedu za stolom u blagovaonici, a mi na kauču za malim stolićem  :Grin:  U restoranu smo fini i pristojni, ali kući si možemo dati oduška. MM i ja smo zasad na slobodi, nadam se da djeca neće postati delikventi zbog takvih tričarija  :Grin:

----------


## rehab

> *Pa i moja od 9 i pol svakako jede*, najbolje mi je kad ima zmazane ruke, nesto bi pojela, ali joj se neda ici prati, pa direkt sa glavom u tanjur!


To ti je zato što si je hranila do škole  :Grin:

----------


## seni

Za stolom se naravno ne samo priča, nego veselo brblja, ali ne punim ustima. Po njoj.  :Grin: 
Mm i ja smo tu puno fleksibilniji, no nemam ništa protiv njene faze. Lakše se je opustiti od pravila, nego ispravljati krive Drine.

Pred koji mjesec dana smo bili na jednoj poslovno prijateljskoj večeri.
 Ostala sam paf,  kad je jedna osoba počela čistiti ostatke odreska među zubima, vlastitim prstima i noktima. A tu i tamo vidim ljude koji zaista vrlo unapetitlich pričaju punim ustima. Čovjek se lako zaboravi.

----------


## Deaedi

> To ti je zato što si je hranila do škole


Joj, znam, reci cu samo dva argumenta u svoju obranu: baka-cuvalica i curka je sporojedacica! No, to ne umanjuje moju krivnju, znam!

----------


## enela

A ja bi moju poslala k marti ili pokretacici topica da se opusti i par puta posteno usvinji. 
Najgore mi je kad pizzu ganja po tanjuru nozem i vilicom. 
Ok, krilce moze u ruke, ali nista drugo. 
Procitaj svojoj sestogodisnjakinji Finu Ninu, mozda upali.

----------


## čokolada

None mi je svojedobno pričala kako su je roditelji (iz fine familje, molit ću lijepo) s početkom 1.svj.rata stavili u talijanski katolički internat; tada je to bilo šik, da 10-godišnjakinje nakon par godina izađu lijepo odgojene  :Grin:  . 
Kako je strogoća bila ravna onoj u gulagu, nije dolazilo u obzir da netko pri obroku mljacne, da sve ne pojede ili da nedajbože nešto ispadne s vilice - časne bi ih istukle do krvi. Tako bi ona, jadna, kad bi dežurna prošla mimo nje, trpala nepoželjnu hranu u gaće i tako poslije hodala okolo sve dok ne bi "stiglo" vrijeme za otići na WC  :lool:  .

----------


## seni

Ajme strave,
Ali nona ti se dobro snašla.

----------


## apricot

A tko je prao te gace

----------


## čokolada

nemam pojma. možda same?

----------


## spajalica

moja kolegica s posla je isla do 4 u boravak, tad su ih posteno natukli ako nisu sve pojeli za rucak. i ona je postala strucnjakinja u skrivanju hrane koje gdje. 
eto bilo je to i pocetkom 80tih

----------


## Diana72

Moja ne briše ruke u majicu kad jede, ali zna joj se zaletiti da obriše u hlače, ako joj krpa nije nadohvat ruke. Inače, čim su joj ruke malo masne ,traži krpu da ih obriše. Ne voli jesti rukama, čak ni ono što se inače i jede rukom. Jedino je ne mogu nikako odviknuti od mljackanja. Povremenom flekanju uzrok su stavljanje jedne ruke na stol a druge ispod stola i sjedenje ukoso, pa joj zna kapnuti na majicu.Znam joj reći da sjedi kao kauboj za šankom a ne curica. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

moja ima hrpu nepoželjnog ponašanja
ali to nije nikada radila
tako da se mogu malo zgražavati  :Very Happy: 
(zato u širokom luku obilazim teme gdje se piše o dječjoj nesuradljivosti kod doktora)
zato joj ćaća, kada opere suđe, obriše ruke o hlače  :Mad:

----------


## zasad skulirana

vjerojatno radi prenosa tlacenja kojeg vucem iz djetinjstva moja 3godisnjakinja je ispala picajzlasta,cim malo zaprlja ruke vice da joj dam salvetu,jucer kazem da me dodje poljubit a ona da ne moze jer je musava oko usta... :Laughing: 

dok MMa nema doma cipele bi po ulasku u kucu odma presvukla i pospremila u ormar,no sad je doma i ljen je to uciniti sa svojima nego ih samo ostavi u hodniku i sad odjednom vidim da to radi i ona... :Mad:  

nekad joj dodje da kopa nos u javnosti i ja ju opomenem da to radi samo doma, MM se ne slaze (on joj ne bi dao nikako) ali bome svima ruka nekad nesvjesno poleti tako da mu kazem da ne bude licemjeran... :Grin:

----------


## čokolada

U strahu od snižavanja osobnog rejtinga ne smijem napisati da sam nedavno slučajno otkrila dugogodišnji hobi mlađe koja je inače superuredno, bontonsko dijete.

----------


## Chandra

> ne znam. moji nisu nikad dobili preko usta. i sve sam sigurnija da se žena iz prvog posta za.ebava. pročitaj opet. ne znam jel vaši to naprave random , tu i tamo, ali ova žena priča o modusu ponašanja. to vam je, ukoliko je istina, svima stvarno ok?





> ovo me upiklo u oko jer nisam u žiotu srela dijete opisano u prvom postu.


Samo da za početak napišem da se ne zaebavam, ne provociram, ne provodim sociološko istraživanje.
Dijete opisano u prvom postu je moja kćer. I to dijete je sada neurednije nakon jela nego što je to bila kao dvogodišnjakinja. 
I meni to nije prihvatljivo. Ponovila sam preko 9000 puta. Ne mogu reći da smo strogi roditelji, ali ni da smo pretjerano popustljivi. 
Prihvatljivo mi je da se dijete slučajno zafleka, da ima mrlje zbog jela jer mu je pala hrana na odjeću, jer je nešto slučajno prolilo po sebi, 
jer se igralo ili je crtalo, ali mi nije prihvatljivo da uz salvetu na stolu briše redovno usta o odjeću. Par puta je vani zamazane ruke krenula
brisati o mene, imale smo "ozbiljan" razgovor o tome (pedagoški ili ne, shvatila je da sam ljuta) da bi neki dan u parku obrisala ruke o svilenu 
košulju svoje bake odnosno moje mame. Kad je vidjela moj pogled odmah je zbrisala.
Čini mi se ponekad da nije svjesna tog brisanja pri jelu, ali ako smo svi za stolom vidim da to pokušava napraviti i kriomice. Isto tako,
ruke briše i o navlake na stolcima. 
Gadi mi se što budu masni isti dan nakon pranja, što je odjeća kad je stavljam na pranje s prednje strane cijela u flekama nakon jednog obroka.
I ruke je brisala o stolac valjda od treće godine, ali ovo s odjećom postaje sve gore.
Ne znam više što bih joj rekla i što bih napravila.
Nažalost, ne šalim se, ne zaebavam, ko što sam već napisala. I ne, nije mi prihvatljivo. Da mi je ne bih otvorila ovu temu.

----------


## Anci

Marta, ja mislim da si ti dobro prosla- od njih 4, samo jedno neuredno!
Kod mene je uspjeh na 50 posto. Jedno jede sve tako fino da se ja postidim  :Grin:  
Druga se zna obrisati u robu. Meni to smeta jer ne volim da je u flekavoj robi i uostalom, zasto ne bi koristila krpu  :lool: 
Meni je pricati o delinkvenciji i putu prema njoj preko rukava... onak, malo preambiciozno. 
Vecini ljudi, osim Mimi  :lool:  ovakav obrazac smeta i nastoji ga popraviti, upozoravanjem, dodavanjem krpe  :Rolling Eyes:  
Ne pljescem ni ja.

Sad sam ustvari sretna da se ne brise o moji robu  :lool:  

A ovo, pa prestat ce to raditi.

----------


## Chandra

U stvari, sad mi je zbog te nevjerice da je istina to što sam napisala neugodno što sam uopće ovo pokrenula jer ja imam 
eto valjda tako glupo dijete da mojih 9000x9000 ponavljanja nema rezultata. I da bi neki da to vide smatrali da smo roditelji 
koji ne drže do higijene i nekih uobičajenih normi lijepog ponašanja.
Ma meni nebrisanje o odjeću nije lijepo ponašanje, jer mi se to u stvari podrazumijeva.
I nikad nije mogla nikoga u našem domu vidjeti da to činimo. Ne znam radi li to još netko u njezinoj vrtićkoj grupi al iz vrtića
nikad ne ide tako jako zmazana. Bude nešto mrlja na rukavima, ali ne tako temeljito po cijeloj prednjoj strani majice.

----------


## Chandra

> U strahu od snižavanja osobnog rejtinga ne smijem napisati da sam nedavno slučajno otkrila dugogodišnji hobi mlađe koja je inače superuredno, bontonsko dijete.


Molim  te da me utješiš  :Grin:

----------


## Mima

Bolje nemoj čoksa, ova tema je silno popularna u bespućima internetske zbiljnosti.

A za još malo zabave, evo jedne _Kratke priče,_ prigodno nazvane

SVINJE

U kućici od crvene cigle živjela je obitelj svinja.
Jednom su svinje sjele za stol ručati.
Sve svinje jedu svinjski: bez žlica, bez vilica i bez noževa.
Tatica je srkao ravno iz tanjura, mama je glasno mljackala, a djeca, uguravši prednje nožice i gubice u zdjelice, grokćući su gutala sve bez žvakanja.
Kao prave svinje.
Samo je jedan, najmlađi praščić. donio nož i vilicu. zataknuo ubrus za ovratnik, lijepo sjeo i počeo ručati.
- Zašto se ponašaš kao kakav čovjek?! - prijetećim glasom prekorio ga je tata.
- Koliko ti je puta već rečeno da se trebaš ponašati kao svinja?! - dometnula je mama.
- Sram te bilo! Sram! - složno su zacvilila ostala djeca.
Malog praščića doista je bilo jako stid - čak su mu i obraščići pocrvenjeli.
Strgnuo je ubrus i bacio na pod nož i vilicu. Onda se sa sve četiri nožice uspentrao na stol i počeo srkati ne samo iz svoje, već i iz zdjelica praščića koji su sjedili kraj njega.
- A, to je sad druga priča! - pohvalio ga je tata.
- Pravi junak! - sinuvši od radosti dodala je mama - Dođi k meni, mili moj, da te poljubim.
Praščić je preko cijelog stola jurnuo k mami, usput prevrćući na sve strane zdjelice, tanjure i drugo posuđe. Kao pravo svinjče.

----------


## Chandra

> marta :D ja bar priznam sve piz.darije koji moji rade i daleko smo od savršenog. ovo me upiklo u oko jer nisam u žiotu srela dijete opisano u prvom postu. znaju mljackat pa ja šiznem, doma jedu pred telkom, rukom svejedno
> 
> al znaju neke norme


Moja brisačica o majice ne mljacka. Mljackala je, ali nakon samo par upozorenja je prestala. 
I nos nikad nije brisala o rukav. I ona zna neke norme.

----------


## Chandra

> Procitaj svojoj sestogodisnjakinji Finu Ninu, mozda upali.


Fina Nina? Promakla mi ta knjiga. 
Zato nam i je tako  :Grin: 
Neku od tri koje nudi Ljevak?

----------


## Carmina406

> U strahu od snižavanja osobnog rejtinga ne smijem napisati da sam nedavno slučajno otkrila dugogodišnji hobi mlađe koja je inače superuredno, bontonsko dijete.







Samo ću ti reć da pretpostavljam....ako sam u pravu dodajem ovo.......naša GA donese nama da ga bacimo....a kad smo kod toga,već neko vrime nije GA donila....tko zna gdje je  :Undecided: 

Kad bi bilo za očekivat da dijete koristi vilicu? Nož?

----------


## enela

Fina Nina su ti Algoritmove slikovnice.

----------


## Carmina406

Chandra.....uzmi par dana na glavu i dežuraj pored nje. Čim pomisli na rukav.majcu ili stolnjak ti upozori "Ne" na svako njeno brisanje u ubrus pohvali ju "bravo"

----------


## Mima

.. i daj joj keksić

----------


## Carmina406

....mobiteeel stupidni. Odletio post. Uglavnom... Uz prigodni uvodni razgovor. Možeš i na frižider nalijepiti papir i upisivati sretne i tužne smajliće. Za ubrus veliki rozi sretni,za rukav i sl tužni mali. Meni je tablica upalila kod jednog drugog problema kod nešto mlađeg djeteta. Možda ti pomogne.

 Ali obavezno par dana dežuraj...opsjednuto. Budi njena sjena ako treba. Njoj je to ušlo u naviku,niti ne promisli o tome...zato moraš ti potegnut malo žešće. Ja ne bih ni vikala ni neznam šta..objasni joj da tako lijepa cura ne može u tako prljavoj odjeći biti po cijeli dan. Budi nježna ali ne skidaj oka s nje 24h t.j onoliko koliko ste zajedno. Sretno ti bilo...

----------


## trampolina

Naravno da je nepoželjno, naravno da korigiram, naravno da se omakne ali ide naprijed.

Ali...

Zar vi sve zbilja jedete na isti način kad ste same i kad ste u društvu? Ili smo mm i ja jedine odrasle svinje na svijetu  :Grin:

----------


## vissnja

trampolina niste
nama je porodično (još iz moje primarne porodice) najveće uživanje jesti prstima (ne supu ili varivo, ali meso ili kajganu jesti hlebom umesto viljuškom)
i jesti zavaljeni na kauč (mm i ja to kad dete nije tu)

----------


## mayato

Baš me zanimalo što na 3 stranice pišete i jako mi je drago da sam otvorila ovaj topic jer sad,u 01.00h sjedim u mraku, na fotelji i piškim od smijeha.
Marta, valjda sam ti lajkala sve postove...mislim fakat
Deaedi urlam od smijeha
Zabavno, nema šta

----------


## Carmina406

> .. i daj joj keksić







bravo. Da ga obriše u stolnjak  :Undecided:

----------


## rehab

> Naravno da je nepoželjno, naravno da korigiram, naravno da se omakne ali ide naprijed.
> 
> Ali...
> 
> Zar vi sve zbilja jedete na isti način kad ste same i kad ste u društvu? Ili smo mm i ja jedine odrasle svinje na svijetu


Promakao ti moj post ?  :Grin:  Da, mi smo doma svinje, i javno to priznajem  :njam:

----------


## Peterlin

> None mi je svojedobno pričala kako su je roditelji (iz fine familje, molit ću lijepo) s početkom 1.svj.rata stavili u talijanski katolički internat; tada je to bilo šik, da 10-godišnjakinje nakon par godina izađu lijepo odgojene  . 
> Kako je strogoća bila ravna onoj u gulagu, nije dolazilo u obzir da netko pri obroku mljacne, da sve ne pojede ili da nedajbože nešto ispadne s vilice - časne bi ih istukle do krvi. Tako bi ona, jadna, kad bi dežurna prošla mimo nje, trpala nepoželjnu hranu u gaće i tako poslije hodala okolo sve dok ne bi "stiglo" vrijeme za otići na WC  .


I mm-ov nonić pričao jeslične stvari iz doba svog školovanja... Njih su u vojnoj školi učili da ne smiju širiti laktove za vrijeme jela tako da su morali jesti dok drže po jednu knjigu ispod svakog lakta. Ovakve grozote ipak nije pričao iako to ne znači da ih nije i doživio. BIla su to drugačija vremena...

Ne da mi se sad sve čitati, ali moj sada 13-godišnjak je dugo brisao usta rukavom. Kako sam to riješila? Poslala bih ga u školu takvog, musavog, s flekovima na ramenima. Pa ga je rugalačka ekipa odučila.

----------


## olja

Moji se ne usvinje brisanjem, ali se ponekad pokapaju, sto i nije prestrasno. Nekad me namjerno zivciraju takmicenjem ko ce glasnije srkati supu jer znaju da se na to jezim. Ali sestogodisnja princess mi je zimus pravu zbrku pravila sa makazama. U vrticu su sjeckali razne oblike za cestitke pa je trazila da se time zabavlja i kuci. Operem ja ves, da ga popeglam i slozim kad imam sta vidjeti: dvoje helanke, tri majice i jedna trenerka - presjecene po rubovima nogavica ili rukava. Stramplicama odsjecen vrh na mjestu palca. Narogusim se, ocitam bukvicu i dobijem obecanje "necu niiikad viiiise". Ajd' povjerujem, kad za par dana nastrada rukav ponovo. Oduzmem makazice i mislim rijesila problem. Obecava ona ali ja ne nasjedam. I jedne prilike podjemo kod dr a gospodjica voli da se sredi, uzmem finu odjecu (kod nas se zna "radno" i "paradno"), a majcica otfikarena po donjem prednjem rubu. E sad ces je fino obuci i ici takva. Plakala je kao kisa, ali sam je takvu odvela (dr se smijala, kaze dobro je dok mama nesto svoje u ovakvom stanju ne izvuce iz ormara). Zapamtila je dogadjaj  dobro te je sada robica sigurna i kad su joj makaze u rukama.

Cokolada, mislim da dijelimo istu strasnu tajnu u vezi djece  :Wink:  .

----------


## čokolada

Jel? Ja sam naviku otkrila pri gledanju trosjeda iz žablje perspektive  :drek:  .

----------


## Carmina406

> Jel? Ja sam naviku otkrila pri gledanju trosjeda iz žablje perspektive  .







žablja perspektiva  :Laughing:  



Nešto je stvarno "pokvareno" u mojoj glavi  :škartoc:

----------


## cipelica

moji lijepo jedu nožem i vilicom, brišu usta ubrusom, ne mljackaju. ali najmlađa, koja gleda i mamu i tatu, i seku i brata kako koriste maramice za brisanje nosa, sa 5 godina nos briše u majicu. kad je upozorim ne opire se ali ako ne upozorim bez razmišljanja, u trku briše u majicu. možda joj ove zime neće curiti nos pa zaboravi. tješim se.

----------


## olja

A ja sam naviku otkrila kad sam radila generalku, izvrnem klub stolic naopako da ga i odozdo posteno izribam, mos' misliti kako je sve "ozivilo" kad sam povrsinu pokvasila! Sad ide smajlic kome oci ispadaju ali kucam s moba  :Wink:

----------


## mamasch

> ja znam da bi i moja djeca bila istinski zgrožena da netko kraj njih u restoranu, uz krpu na stolu, briše usta majicom. a nismo ni najuredniji, nit sam ja najstroža to je jednostavno nešto što se nauči po izlasku iz jaslica. kao i pljuvanje po cesti, ispuhivanje nosa kao nogometaši bez maramice (brrrr), pa kasnije upadanje u riječ, vrištanje u birtiji...ono simple pristojno i ljudsko ponašanje


Slažem se sa svime, i dodala bih da mi je brisanje ičega u majicu, rukav, stolnjak... problematično ne samo kao nekulturno ponašanje nego i kao neprihvatljiva nehigijenska navika.
Mislim da se takve situacije odgajaju od najranije dobi, zajedno sa gore navedenim upadanjem u riječ, vrištanjem, prenemaganjem kada je djetetu dosadno itd.

----------


## mamasch

> Moj mali još i sad u svojoj nježnoj dobi od 11 godina zna jesti salatu rukama, tako mu je valjda finija. Ja mu obično kažem nešto kao 'pametni znaju čemu služi vilica' ili 'nema šanse da te pustim kod nekog jesti, obrukat ćeš nas teško'. Ali, mali pametnjaković u gostima ipak više pazi (bake, ujaci - to se ne računa pod gosti, to su domaći i tu je ok bit prase), čak mi se pohvalio da je na nekom izletu baš sve jeo s vilicom, čak i kad su se drugi dečki namjerno blesirali i jeli prstima.
> Ali, uhvatim ga kako si gleda u one masne prste i vidim mu u oku želju da ih obriše u majicu. A onda me škicne ispod oka, susretne moj ledeni pogled, uputi mi šarmantni majasetosamošalim osmijeh i ode oprati ruke ili ih obriše u salvetu. 
> Nema šanse da ćeš biti svinja preko moje grbače, to kad te nekoj nesretnici uvalim ili kad si sam veš budeš prao onda flekaj koliko hoćeš.


Poznato mi jeeeeee...
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## čokolada

I, ima li napretka? Tata mi sjedi slijeva, kći s desna, dijeli ih 70 godina. Povezani srkanjem i mljackanjem. Gubim nadu.

----------


## maria71

i  ? jesu li naučili jesti  kako se spada ?

----------


## čokolada

Tko, moji? Tata mljacka/srče i u 84.g.
Kći mljacka samo kad je SAMA za stolom. Kaže da (n)joj ne smeta pa se može opustiti  :Laughing:  .

----------


## Peterlin

> Tko, moji? Tata mljacka/srče i u 84.g.
> Kći mljacka samo kad je SAMA za stolom. Kaže da (n)joj ne smeta pa se može opustiti  .


Hehehe...

Moj mlađi je zadnje 2-3 godine govorio starijem "nemoj mljackati", a onda je i on dobio fiksni aparat za zube. Sad ON mljacka, a stariji ne, jer se riješio drota iz usta. Tako da sam se uvjerila da je prolazno.

----------

